# Overweight and In need of help



## di4mebenz (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi i am 36 years old and 5"11 and for the last 5 years i have been working from home and never left my house and ate real bad foods and i went from 175 to 302 lbs!

So 35 days ago i decided to change my lifestyle. I started eating no carbs and only eat twice a day and a few snacks "more on that later" and the gym 5 days a week. 
I basically eat either egg whites and cut up oven roasted chicken lunch meat or for dinner spinach with onions and chicken breast with no sauces or just plain lettuce with chicken breast or eat beef pattys or bision wrapped in lettuce and i have a fat bomb before i become active for some fuel since i dont eat much.

For the gym i do 45 minutes of 1 muscle group in weights then finish off with 30 min of treadmill monday to friday.
The good news is i have lost 35 pounds in 4 weeks but i am a newb and i know i am doing things wrong especially the eating. So these are my problems and questions.

1. i have a bad metabolism and i only go to the bathroom every 4 days no matter how healthy i eat or even if i only eat 1 meal a day and restolax and laxatives dont help. So that is a huge problem cause youre supposed to eat small meals 5 times a day and i only eat twice a day , egg whites at noon with spinach and a lean meat and 5pm i eat greens with chicken and onions and a fat bomb and 930 pm i have 2 no fat yogurts and chew gum. 
So what should i do? whatever i eat stays inside me for days!

2. What supplements should i be taking? i am still 265 lbs but i lose a pound or 2 every day and i dont see that changing cause of how hard i work and i was taking keto salts and that ment i was eating barley any protein exept for bison or chicken. I go into the gym and there are thousands of things like creatine , whey , pre workout stuff and all sorts of shredders and stuff like that. Money is no option for me i can do whatever. Even gh if i wanted but im not sure what is proper.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## di4mebenz (Jul 19, 2017)

My hours are 12:30 pm to 3:30 am. And i drink plenty water and havent even once cheated on my diet nor have i ate any proccesed food thats healthy or not. I only eat eggs , chicken breast , bison , beef or steak , lettuce , spinach , onions , red peppers , yogurt no sugar or fat , blueberries , raspberrys , strawberries and fat bombs for a little fat wich is no sugar peanut butter , coconut oil , stevia , coco powder then frozen


----------



## Genuineraws (Jul 19, 2017)

Eat less and do a bit more exercise


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2017)

Welcome. 

Please disregard the two previous comments from the peanut gallery. 

If it's working for you I'd say keep going in the short run. Long term I can't see what you're doing as being sustainable or enjoyable. No need to add any supplements with results like you're achieving. Eventually you'll need to learn how to eat healthy portions and balanced meals, but it seems like you're an all or nothing type of guy, so go balls out for the next two months and then change to something more moderate. 

Im afraid I'm not qualified to address your gastro intestinal issues. Sounds like you need to see a doctor. I would look into taking a high quality probiotic. One that comes/has been kept refrigerated. 

Keep eps up the great work. There's plenty of room for learning and improvement but, for now, I say keep at it the way you've been at it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 19, 2017)

what Jin said, also continue to push yourself harder, spend an hour weight trying then an hour 15, increase weights/reps and be consistent above all other. good job man kill that shit!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2017)

Genuineraws said:


> Eat less and do a bit more exercise



No you can't source here


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm by no means an expert b/c I'm quite fat myself, but I would get the my fitness app and track your calories and macros. I lost 70 lbs last year in7 months by doing this at a 500cal deficit a day and training  my ass off! I could have easily lost a hundred pounds in a year had I kept doing this. I now eat at around maintenance b/c I couldn't stand not getting stronger! I've kept the weight off and I'm now slowly burning the fat off and gettin stronger! Good luck man! Maybe Big Dog will chime in b/c he had the most unbelievable weight loss story I've ever seen and was quite an inspiration for me!


----------



## di4mebenz (Jul 20, 2017)

so you guys are saying i should take zero supplements? my body has to be missing something or something that will help the muscles grow better. Cause im taking nothing not even protien. Im tempted to buy a few gh kits but i dunno if overweight people at the half way mark would benefit from that. And what about say creatine or hydroxy cut or the million other bottles of stuff sitting at the supplement store? money is no option , i can get whatever , also i have the best source from my childhood buddy who can get me anything.

oh ps i workout for 1 hour and track every single lift and rep and weight so someone can tell me what i am doing wrong if i decide to hire a trainer and after the hour i do minimum 30 min on the treadmill at a incline 6. Basically im going balls out lol. I couldnt stand looking in the mirror anymore


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2017)

di4mebenz said:


> so you guys are saying i should take zero supplements? my body has to be missing something or something that will help the muscles grow better. Cause im taking nothing not even protien. Im tempted to buy a few gh kits but i dunno if overweight people at the half way mark would benefit from that. And what about say creatine or hydroxy cut or the million other bottles of stuff sitting at the supplement store? money is no option , i can get whatever , also i have the best source from my childhood buddy who can get me anything.
> 
> oh ps i workout for 1 hour and track every single lift and rep and weight so someone can tell me what i am doing wrong if i decide to hire a trainer and after the hour i do minimum 30 min on the treadmill at a incline 6. Basically im going balls out lol. I couldnt stand looking in the mirror anymore


all you need is food and hard work less tracking more work


----------



## Jin (Jul 20, 2017)

di4mebenz said:


> so you guys are saying i should take zero supplements? my body has to be missing something or something that will help the muscles grow better. Cause im taking nothing not even protien. Im tempted to buy a few gh kits but i dunno if overweight people at the half way mark would benefit from that. And what about say creatine or hydroxy cut or the million other bottles of stuff sitting at the supplement store? money is no option , i can get whatever , also i have the best source from my childhood buddy who can get me anything.
> 
> oh ps i workout for 1 hour and track every single lift and rep and weight so someone can tell me what i am doing wrong if i decide to hire a trainer and after the hour i do minimum 30 min on the treadmill at a incline 6. Basically im going balls out lol. I couldnt stand looking in the mirror anymore



You're losing 35lbs/month. This is the limit of reasonable. You don't need anything else to aid in losing the fat. Sure, get some whey protein and drink it after workouts. 

Keep on track, lose the weight, then get your REAL diet (i.e., sustainable and healthy) in check and training optimized for 6-8 months. Then think about GH etc. 

You should be thrilled with your progress and satisfied at the rate you're losing weight. I'm not sure why you are itching to try and do even more when you're already achieving such great results. Good job.


----------



## NoQuarter (Jul 20, 2017)

Jin said:


> You're losing 35lbs/month. This is the limit of reasonable. You don't need anything else to aid in losing the fat. Sure, get some whey protein and drink it after workouts.
> 
> Keep on track, lose the weight, then get your REAL diet (i.e., sustainable and healthy) in check and training optimized for 6-8 months. Then think about GH etc.
> 
> You should be thrilled with your progress and satisfied at the rate you're losing weight. I'm not sure why you are itching to try and do even more when you're already achieving such great results. Good job.




Be proud of these results, there are others that are trying to lose weight and are not even close to this.  Take the advise given above.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 21, 2017)

Do the palumbo diet - the 250lb version


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 21, 2017)

Keep up the good work dude 

Nice 2 Meet U


----------



## di4mebenz (Jul 27, 2017)

Jin said:


> You're losing 35lbs/month. This is the limit of reasonable. You don't need anything else to aid in losing the fat. Sure, get some whey protein and drink it after workouts.
> 
> Keep on track, lose the weight, then get your REAL diet (i.e., sustainable and healthy) in check and training optimized for 6-8 months. Then think about GH etc.
> 
> You should be thrilled with your progress and satisfied at the rate you're losing weight. I'm not sure why you are itching to try and do even more when you're already achieving such great results. Good job.




yeah but now my weight is moving so slow compared to first 4 weeks its demoralizing! I guess first 40 lbs is simple to lose and also fast if you are not lazy and hit the gym 5 days a week. Now its going slower so i been trying to workout harder.

So about the whey protein . it wont cause me to gain weight will it? i guess there is products with no sugar and low in carbs and fat?

Cause i just switched gyms 5 days ago to steve nash fitness and the equipment is WAY better then the rec centre and there are like 10 different machines for each muscle group and more better free weights. I did a tricep workout 2 days ago on the specialized machines "and free weights" then legs yesterday and i have never been so sore in my life! Even when i was in good shape in my twentys i had never got this sore and its been 3 days and still sore.
My friend suggested protein powder and now that im not on the keto powder and diet i wanted too check with you guys if its all right to take?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2017)

di4mebenz said:


> yeah but now my weight is moving so slow compared to first 4 weeks its demoralizing! I guess first 40 lbs is simple to lose and also fast if you are not lazy and hit the gym 5 days a week. Now its going slower so i been trying to workout harder.
> 
> So about the whey protein . it wont cause me to gain weight will it? i guess there is products with no sugar and low in carbs and fat?
> 
> ...



If you want a protein powder go ahead. It's just protein nothing magical.  It doesn't cause weightloss or weight gain. It just may possibly assist with either.

Also just fyi being sore has nothing to do with the quality of your workout. So don't make that some sort of benchmark.


----------



## di4mebenz (Jul 28, 2017)

i thought working out causes tears in the muscle and it grows back stronger? i always assumed you want to get sore. When i was in good shape in my early twentys i couldnt get sore no matter what. 

So i went to my local Canadian popeyes and asked them what there best whey protein in the entire store and the pointed out a 5 pound bottle called Precision Extreme isolate 97 and it had no carbs or sugar or fat and i think 42 grams of protein a scoop. It was $179.99 plus tax though. Still i bought it lol. I hope the stuff is good as they said. I worked back today and drank a scoop directly after gym.

I seem to be having the biggest problem losing my stomach and need help on what exercises to do. Each day i do 5 sets of those machines that you sit in and put youre feet behind the pads directly underneath you and you grab the 2 handels behind youre neck and you pull youre feet and the handels at the same time towards each other , it doesnt feel all that great of a workout. 
Then the other sitting machine has a pad on youre chest and handels behind the pad and you push youre chest downwards so you are crunching. I try adjusting the pad and lowering the seat but i cant get very much movement from up to down. 
What can i do that gives youre stomach a good workout but isnt to hard for someone my weight? some things i cant physically do yet


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 28, 2017)

di4mebenz said:


> i thought working out causes tears in the muscle and it grows back stronger? i always assumed you want to get sore. When i was in good shape in my early twentys i couldnt get sore no matter what.
> 
> So i went to my local Canadian popeyes and asked them what there best whey protein in the entire store and the pointed out a 5 pound bottle called Precision Extreme isolate 97 and it had no carbs or sugar or fat and i think 42 grams of protein a scoop. It was $179.99 plus tax though. Still i bought it lol. I hope the stuff is good as they said. I worked back today and drank a scoop directly after gym.
> 
> ...



You are falling for a lot of the myths 

Like you should not have bought that protein. You got ripped off very badly.  Protein powder has nothing to do with losing fat.

And you can't spot reduce fat either. Doing crunches doesn't get rid of fat on your stomach just like doing a biceps curl doesn't get rid of fat on your arms. 

Eat less calories than you expend. Be patient. That's it.


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 7, 2017)

A mate of mine who had been a trainer for years and had every sort of client said to me all the supplements in the world dont substitute hard work and dedication


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

I have a slow matb. Too. Sucks but u are what u eat


----------

